# George Rogers Clark Park



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Just spent lunch fishing at the this park. Caught two large mouths and missed two. First fish brook off. I was not pleased with my own stupid mistake. The two I did catch were nice healthy fish, wintered real nice.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm brand new on the forum...but I'm a long-time fishing nut; I LOVE catching largemouth bass--they are my favorite. I live in Fairborn and I'm constantly looking for someplace to catch bass near here...I did not know Clark Park even HAD a lake. Any more info on this will be greatly appreciated...and whereELSE around here do you fish for bass?


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome iteech,
Not from that area so I can't help you out. Your going to like it here i'm sure. Bill


----------



## bugtussel (Apr 4, 2005)

Is that Clark lake/ if so any trout left?
This time of year I love tossing a rubber bug behind a clear bobber(my name).

Bugtussel


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sorry for not getting back sonner, had computer problems. Welcome iteech. Clark lake is on the east side of Springfield, George Rodgers is on the west side off of 4. Iteech if you keep going through the park you will come to the lake. If you want to hook up some time I can show you another pond aswell.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome Iteech. 

Walter, when you posted your first thread, I thought you were talking about George Roger's Clark Park off of state route 4. In between 68 and I-70. Now that you mention Clark Lake in your last post, I'm confused. The Clark Lake I know of is off of Old Columbus. 

I asked because I didn't know George Roger's Park had a lake. When I saw you first post, I've thought about going out there this weekend to wet my line. 

Whiskers


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion guys and gals. I was fishing George Rogers Clark Park, come out of Springfield going west on 4 and you will come to it before the Enon exit. The lake is in the back of the Park.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have never had a chance to fish this lake before. what else is in it for fish? are you allowed to launch a small boat(kayak) there? Thanks


----------



## jim sutherland (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been fishing GRC Park on and off for about 10 years. It has bass, crappie, bluegill, and catfish in it. you aren't allowed to keep any bass.
You can put in a small boat as long as you can carry it to the lake. there is no boat ramp. you can use trolling motors.
Since it is a County Park, you don't need a fishing license to fish there. There are several areas for bank fishing and they have a fishing deck also.
I've enjoyed catching many,many bluegill there. It does get kind of crowded on weekends but if you have a small boat you can get to good fishing without any problem.l ENJOY!!!


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like a nice little spot. I'll have to go there, if nothing else for some variety. Never knew there was a lake in that park. Thanks for the clarification Walter.


----------

